# Do You Live In A Depressing State?



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Most Depressing States

Full State List

Not making light of depression or suicide here, but this study lists states that are most "depressing."

The biggest surprise from my perspective is New Jersey. I've been to the Garden State. I didn't see one garden.









I am also surprised that Colorado is more depressed than Mississippi.









Randy


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Consider in their ranking they came up with 51 states. So my first reaction is these researchers can't count worth dog poop! At my last check we had yet to invade British Columbia or Alberta


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> Consider in their ranking they came up with 51 states. So my first reaction is these researchers can't count worth dog poop! At my last check we had yet to invade British Columbia or Alberta


They counted the District of Columbia as a state, making the total 51.

Bob


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Hawaii has more depressed people that 48 other states?
C'mon people, be real.








Mark


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

campntn said:


> Hawaii has more depressed people that 48 other states?
> C'mon people, be real.
> 
> 
> ...


"The rest of the 10 *least depressed *states were Hawaii, New Jersey, Iowa, Maryland, Minnesota, Louisiana, Illinois, North Dakota and Texas."


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

campntn said:


> Hawaii has more depressed people that 48 other states?
> C'mon people, be real.
> 
> 
> ...


Hawaii was at the top of the _LEAST_ depressed states list.

Bob


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> The biggest surprise from my perspective is New Jersey. I've been to the Garden State. I didn't see one garden.


Never had a jersey tomato or jersey corn have you?? The best you will ever have









Happiness doesn't come from where I live, what I have or how much money I make. When I count on those things for my happiness I am always disappointed.

Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I guess I can see Utah near the bottom of the list, although it surprises me that it is at THE bottom. What really shocks me is South Dakota at the top of the list? I mean, no offense to any of our South Dakotan members, but I have been there and it would sure depress me to live there! But then, statistics are interesting things, and are often skewed by factors not readily apparent. I would speculate that the relatively sparse population of the state may have played a role in it's score. But then, Utah is not the most populous state either!









All I know is, here in Oregon, this is not the best time of year to be talking about where is - or is not - a depressing place to live!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> All I know is, here in Oregon, this is not the best time of year to be talking about where is - or is not - a depressing place to live!


Same with Washington. I'm surprised it didn't make the list. Right now it's cold, dark, gray, raining and miserable. Good thing spring and summer is great.

Kelly


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

I wasn't depressed but I am now. Thanks


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

W4DRR said:


> What really shocks me is South Dakota at the top of the list?


It's because SD has a large number of Full Time RVers registered there, they get their mail there, vehicle registrations, vote, etc... and then they leave! They are off being undepressed in other parts of the country.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

W4DRR said:


> Hawaii has more depressed people that 48 other states?
> C'mon people, be real.
> 
> 
> ...


Hawaii was at the top of the _LEAST_ depressed states list.

Bob
[/quote]

K, sorry. it does make sense now; 
Hawaii was second from the top of the least of the depressed of the 51 United States of America.
Got it!








Mark


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Nevada depressing....I love that State









Thor


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

We continue to lead the nation in unemployment. We have a Canadian governor who continues to run the state down the toilet. The housing industry, while not doing well many places around the nation, is completely fubar here. On top of all that, we're entering the time of year where we see the sun about once every 10 days.

Anybody here who isn't depressed is six feet under. LOL.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Didn't see the state of Confusion so I can't be depressed where I am.

NJ had gardens and farm land in the North West back in the early 80's when I lived there, now it is blacktop and houses I suppose. that would depress me as I lived on the farm there with lots of gardens and a lake in Sussex County and Morris County.

Hawaii, never had a depressive time while there. The islands are too mellow. However, since the late 60's, I have seen lots of population growth changes which depress me about the state that was so far from the mainland. The poor natives can't afford to live there or move back there, that is depressing.

Oh well, back to confusion.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> All I know is, here in Oregon, this is not the best time of year to be talking about where is - or is not - a depressing place to live!


Having been born and raised in Oregon I truly have no problem with our rainy months. Makes for some great indoor time with the family, great time to catch up on some Outbackers.com posting....and I know darn well its going to make for some great camping come next spring with GREEN plants/tress everywhere I go.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

WACOUGAR said:


> All I know is, here in Oregon, this is not the best time of year to be talking about where is - or is not - a depressing place to live!


Same with Washington. I'm surprised it didn't make the list. Right now it's cold, dark, gray, raining and miserable. Good thing spring and summer is great.

Kelly
[/quote]

For me I'm depressed the least in Washington, even in the winter in fact I love Washington even better in the winter.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

What really surprises me is that DC is one of the lowest depressed states, Hillary must have been out of town the day they took that poll.


----------

